# Home Directory bei proftpd ändern



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2009)

*Home Directory bei proftpd ändern*

Hey Linux User,

ich bin gerade dabei, einen FTP Server auf Ubuntu Server aufzusetzen. Als Server benutze ich proftpd mit dem Gadmin Proftpd Interface. Da habe ich auch User hinzufügen können. Für den ersten User habe ich /DatenServer als Verzeichnis hinzugefügt. Für diesen User soll das auch Home Directory sein. 

Dann habe ich einen weiteren User hinzugefügt und per add Directory /DatenServer/Otto hinzugefügt, was auch das Home Directory sein soll, aber proftpd setzt für den User ebenfalls /DatenServer als Home Dir. Ich hab schon eine Menge gegooglet, aber keine Lösung gefunden, auch Änderungen in der proftpd.conf haben nichts gebracht.

Weiß jemand wie ich das Home Dir ändern kann, oder kann es nur eines für alle User geben?


EDIT: hab ichs gefunden.
diese Zeile von 
	
	



```
<Anonymous /DatenServer>
```
zu 
	
	



```
<Anonymous /DatenServer/Otto>
```
ändern.


----------

